# 2016 Obama's America



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Coming back from camping/hunting out west we stopped in Bismarck and went to the movie 2016 Obama's America. I often see people quote Obama's book as "Dreams of my Father". As the movie pointed out that is not correct. The title of Obama's book is "Dreams from my Father". For those who interpret English correctly this means Obama has a dream which comes from his father. 
The movie looked at those Obama associated with. His father believed in communism as did his grandfather. I forget the name of the poet his grandfather picked as a role model, but the guy was a card carrying communist. I forget the number on the card he carried, but in the movie it's verified. Then Obama in his book says he choose to be around radicals, even Marxists. Before the scandal he said reverend Wright was his mentor. 
His father was anti colonialist. He thought European countries came and took raw materials from them then sold them back finished products at outrageous prices. I guess he didn't stop to think of the labor costs in developed countries. Perhaps he would rather his people starve that a European country pay them for raw materials. Anyway, the dream is the United States of Islam, stretching from North Africa through Northern China. Them with nuclear weapons and us with none. Obama's dream is our nightmare.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Just because its on the internet or a Movie doesn't make it true. Many good men have given their lives to give us the right to vote and to protect that right. The people voted and like it or not he is the president the masses have cast their votes. Like him or hate him he is our leader and deserves respect. oke: oke: oke:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

His position deserves respect not the man!! oke: oke: oke:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

ShineRunner said:


> His position deserves respect not the man!! oke: oke: oke:


100% Anyone in my book who is willing to give up certain aspects of the constitution or bill of rights has no right to be in office and generally has no integrity.

Chuck Norris is the only man to ever defeat a brick wall in a game of tennis.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He isn't just willing to give up parts of the constitution, he is actively trying to destroy parts of the constitution.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, scary black president wants to take our guns and destroy our country.... Please give me a break. As sportsman we need to realize that we have to be careful how we represent our way of life. There is a serious disconnect between hunters and the farmers that let us hunt when it comes to politics. And people who are not sure about hunting that hear a few people ranting and raving about how Obamma wants to destroy our country and take our guns, they think we are all like that. Meaning they think we are all dumb racist red necks. I don't agree with every bit of legislation his administration has passed, but look. Gun laws have gotten looser since he has taken office, and gun makers and Ammo companies can come nowhere near keeping up with demand. Sooo, he has created a very strong market for these companies that also employ many men and women in this country. All because of fear. Fear that our guns and ammo might be taxed or taken away. Some prices have gone up because of supply and demand NOT from any new tax laws. So what im saying is relax. Represent Sportsmen well. Dont be a hatemonger. Be a good example eace:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

ninjaswede said:


> Yes, scary black president wants to take our guns and destroy our country.... Please give me a break. As sportsman we need to realize that we have to be careful how we represent our way of life. There is a serious disconnect between hunters and the farmers that let us hunt when it comes to politics. And people who are not sure about hunting that hear a few people ranting and raving about how Obamma wants to destroy our country and take our guns, they think we are all like that. Meaning they think we are all dumb racist red necks. I don't agree with every bit of legislation his administration has passed, but look. Gun laws have gotten looser since he has taken office, and gun makers and Ammo companies can come nowhere near keeping up with demand. Sooo, he has created a very strong market for these companies that also employ many men and women in this country. All because of fear. Fear that our guns and ammo might be taxed or taken away. Some prices have gone up because of supply and demand NOT from any new tax laws. So what im saying is relax. Represent Sportsmen well. Dont be a hatemonger. Be a good example eace:


Two words and "words have meaning" _*dip ****!*_


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Yes, scary black president wants to take our guns and destroy our country.... Please give me a break. As sportsman we need to realize that we have to be careful how we represent our way of life. There is a serious disconnect between hunters and the farmers that let us hunt when it comes to politics. And people who are not sure about hunting that hear a few people ranting and raving about how Obamma wants to destroy our country and take our guns, they think we are all like that. Meaning they think we are all dumb racist red necks. I don't agree with every bit of legislation his administration has passed, but look. Gun laws have gotten looser since he has taken office, and gun makers and Ammo companies can come nowhere near keeping up with demand. Sooo, he has created a very strong market for these companies that also employ many men and women in this country. All because of fear. Fear that our guns and ammo might be taxed or taken away. Some prices have gone up because of supply and demand NOT from any new tax laws. So what im saying is relax. Represent Sportsmen well. Dont be a hatemonger. Be a good example eace:


I agree that hunters and Farmers are sometimes on different political platforms. But do you understand that with the price of crops this year that the farmers will be the ones getting taxed.....yes if they make over $250,000. With corn around $8 and beans around $20. If they have a crop they will get killed in taxes. Also with the health care bill these "farms" that are more like mini corperations will be subjected to the rules about providing health care. But again farmers know how to hide money when they need to. That was not a knock on farmers. I am glad they are making $$$ because they spend it. They stimulate the economy of many towns in the midwest and that is a thank you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't care if Obama is black or if he is green and pink dotted he is still an idiot. He keeps comparing himself to great presidents. I think he compared himself to Lincoln ounce. Maybe you can see the similarity in policies here:


----------

